# Shout out to Alt



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey, a big thank you to alt for the chaeto which made it into the fuge today. It was cool to see your tank and talk about this overly obsessive hobby.

I will post photos of our system when I get decent pics. Maybe tomorrow. Cause I think part of the day will be spent dealing with a Venturi in the resevoir, cleaning glass, doing a water change, programming lights (or talking to vertex about why they aren't following the right program), dismantling the qt tank, rearranging corals, testing water chemistry, glueing rocks into place, so why not add taking pictures as well! Oh, and maybe throw a little work into the day, too, to pay for all this!

Thanks again......stay tuned!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Dave is the man, great guy with a beatufil tank.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words and of course you are more than welcome anytime to hang out and have a glass of wine OE beer.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I want beer


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Anytime jay.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Yo quiero fumar mota


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Yo quiero fumar mota


 

sin malezas permitido

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

explor3r said:


> Yo quiero fumar mota


Wasn't the offer only beer or wine?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Google translate makes us all multi lingual. 

I'm in for beer. And tequila. Oh, and maybe wine.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Coral Cocktail Party at Daves?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> sin malezas permitido


Lol


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm bringin' limes. Just tell me when.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Awww man. We were thinking of not doing the BBQ again this year since we are doing the fragfest but now I might change my mind

Now I just have to convince my lovely wife


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Awww man. We were thinking of not doing the BBQ again this year since we are doing the fragfest but now I might change my mind
> 
> Now I just have to convince my lovely wife


I spoke with Mijo and we can always do it at my place but Dave will organize everything we will sill have the salinity contest and maybe we can organize some fun games...frag swaps etc.......


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

What's the salinity contest?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Jay you have to come to find out


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

aquatic_expressions said:


> What's the salinity contest?


Lol what mijo said


----------

